# Seat Belt Pre-Tensioner replacement



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all, I hope someone can help me, I have a Rapido M series and I have a Faulty right hand seat belt Pre-Tensioner, I am having problems trying to get a reply from anywhere re purchasing a replacement, The first test is due February and I need it somewhat urgently, I know there is a wealth of information amongst you and I am hoping someone can assist me.


----------

